# Ankle Boots



## cameron_highlander (3 Oct 2006)

Is it just me or can we not order ankle boots online anymore? I'm looking but can only order overboots and oxfords?

I need to get a pair and I don't feel like dragging myself all the way down to London to do it.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

https://www.logistikunicorp.com/

Boots, CSA, grade 1, safety, ankle black

Guess it must be you


----------



## navymich (3 Oct 2006)

Only available on replacement order for 90 points, not available for sale order.

And for those that haven't seen the new ankle boots, I've attached a pic.  They are very comfortable, but the leather seems to be softer and is therefore harder to get the shine up to start with.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

If the boot is a safety boot then the toe cap is quite hard and should shine quite easily...
then again, I still have a pair of 30+ year old fully shod ankle boots


----------



## Coyote43D (3 Oct 2006)

I just logged into clothing online and the ankle boots don't show up for me.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

????
no answer for ya then.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

might you not try their handy dandy 1-800 number and try to get it straightened out?


----------



## FredDaHead (3 Oct 2006)

Looks like you guys who CAN order the boots are NCMs. Officers (and officer cadidiots) aren't supposed to wear boots. Or something. Nobody I know (at least at RMC) is able to get boots through Logistik Unicorp.

...How about going to your neighbourhood QM and exchanging them?


----------



## Shamrock (3 Oct 2006)

You need to cohere some soles to your feet.

Fred, it's university.  Spit shine some Birkenstocks.

About the new boots.  They shine up good and purdylike with a little effort... kinda like the old ones.   Actually, with enough effort they shine up better (in my opinion).  Too bad it takes effort, distracts from video gamin.


----------



## Eowyn (3 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Looks like you guys who CAN order the boots are NCMs. Officers (and officer cadidiots) aren't supposed to wear boots. Or something. Nobody I know (at least at RMC) is able to get boots through Logistik Unicorp.
> 
> ...How about going to your neighbourhood QM and exchanging them?


Let me throw a curve ball.  I can also order them and I assure you that I'm an officer.


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2006)

Crap guys, how many times do I got to say it? It's all based on TI and whether or not you are still within the training system...

If in the training system or less than one year of service...you get to exchange them at Clothing Stores. *They are your suppliers*. Clothing (if they have no stock) will order on your behalf from Logistik so that it doesn't cost you points....and the reason why clothing is your supplier in these cases is already detailed in other threads.

And no...you don't buy them off the site because...ankle boots are EXCHANGEABLE.

So Fred, I'm assuming that you paid a visit to clothing and got your boots exchanged without any problems? Told you they'd do it!


----------



## FredDaHead (3 Oct 2006)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Let me throw a curve ball.  I can also order them and I assure you that I'm an officer.



Damn you for ruining my perfect theory! DAMN YOOOOOOOOOOOU!!!



			
				Armyvern said:
			
		

> Fred, I'm assuming that you paid a visit to clothing and got your boots exchanged without any problems? Told you they'd do it!



Actually, not yet. We had cohesion parades over the weekend (needed shiny boots), monday I was too busy and today I was on duty and couldn't leave the peninsula under penalty of death. Gonna go in on Thursday. And they better exchange them, dammit!


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Damn you for ruining my perfect theory! DAMN YOOOOOOOOOOOU!!!



Actually he's not...check his profile. Time In....not a student in the training system....Hmmmm


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Actually he's not...check his profile. Time In....not a student in the training system....Hmmmm



Captains are no longer officers? Wow, they totally forgot to forward _that_ e-mail that to the Wing!

And I'm no mere _student_, my dear, I'm a Naval Cadidiot, a Quarter-Inch Admiral! And make no mistake: it's not just the training system, it's the RMC training system... which makes MUCH less sense, thank-you-very-much!


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Captains are no longer officers? Wow, they totally forgot to forward _that_ e-mail that to the Wing!
> 
> And I'm no mere _student_, my dear, I'm a Naval Cadidiot, a Quarter-Inch Admiral! And make no mistake: it's not just the training system, it's the RMC training system... which makes MUCH less sense, thank-you-very-much!



Fred...  ;D. She is an officer all right, just happens that she is one with some Time in, and is not currently being kept under wraps at a trg facility as a 'candidate.' 

So your theory is not blown...as we wouldn't yet expect yourself, 





> a Naval Cadidiot, a Quarter-Inch Admiral


 to know what those Officers of more 'experience/time-in/knowledge' ( >) get from Logistik. You are special.  ;D


----------



## Milhouser911 (4 Oct 2006)

Am I correct in assuming that the new boots are now available on Logistik?


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2006)

Milhouser911 said:
			
		

> Am I correct in assuming that the new boots are now available on Logistik?



Did you read the whole thread before you posted your question?  If not, go back and read and you can answer yourself.  Or, you can log onto Logistik and see.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Oct 2006)

They were the last time I ordered.

My only complaint?

The sizing for them.  I don't know how many yankin-spankin mm's my foot is!  Wtf is that?

9 1/2 E please!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Oct 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Did you read the whole thread before you posted your question?  If not, go back and read and you can answer yourself.  Or, you can log onto Logistik and see.



NM, you ever feel like...

 :brickwall:


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2006)

MRM, I had the same complaint when I ordered mine.  I went into base clothing and they did all of my measurements so it could be entered into the system.  They have one of those foot sizers that give it to you in the mm's.  I also emailed the suggestion to clothing online that they have an equivalency chart.

Oh, and to your question?  YES!!  LOL


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> They were the last time I ordered.
> 
> My only complaint?
> 
> ...



Try using the same sizing as your Gortex Boots, worked for me.  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Oct 2006)

Bah.  Humbug.

I just kept on shining my old ones...they say Cpl XXXXXX one the tongues, so could be useful in the near future... 

Although I have to take the clickers off them


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2006)

Correct,

The new Logistik sizing for ankle boots runs the same as the boot w/w. If you've been issued the w/w boot, the last four numbers of the stock number on the label (ie 0021) is the size that you require in the ankle boot as well. Every clothing stores has these foot sizers.

Now....if you are at RMC....you probably won't have the w/w boots yet so you get to go to clothing to be measured to find out what size you need, and if that is the case, they are going to order the boots on your behalf anyway.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Oct 2006)

ArmyVern

Tks.  I turned in my CWW clunkers for my Bates (orthodics) but they should have my size on file/clothing doc's.

I ordered the measuring kit from the website, and wasn't sure how to measure my feet right, and didn't want to blow 90 points for the boots.

Merci!

MRM


----------



## Trinity (4 Oct 2006)

I can order them... 

Not that I want them   ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> ArmyVern
> 
> Tks.  I turned in my CWW clunkers for my Bates (orthodics) but they should have my size on file/clothing doc's.
> 
> ...



Just give clothing stores a phone call and ask them to pull up your doc history for the WW boots...they will show up on it so tell them you need the last 4 of the Stock number you were issued. That should do it for you.


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> ... and didn't want to blow 90 points for the boots.



Don't forget, they have a really good return system too, if something is the wrong size.  I had to use it for a pair of pants once.  You don't lose your points.


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Don't forget, they have a really good return system too, if something is the wrong size.  I had to use it for a pair of pants once.  You don't lose your points.



Yeah...those new girls pants are something aren't they? Fred knows all about them too!!


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Yeah...those new girls pants are something aren't they? Fred knows all about them too!!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2006)

Siggy,

Come on and give him some credit eh? He was party to my long rant about them when I got mine.  8)


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Yeah...those new girls pants are something aren't they? Fred knows all about them too!!




So THAT's why they don't fit! That explains it all! Thanks, airred-haired log lady!


----------



## sgtdixon (27 Oct 2006)

Anyone wanna Trade me some of the old style boots for these new ones...
they sound like mushed potatoes on the drill square with the vibram soles...


or Possibly, does anyone have a line on the Guards ankle boots, with the clackers on them, i do so much love the sound, and so does my SSM


----------



## geo (27 Oct 2006)

Dixon
Take you boots to the shoemaker and have a second sole added.
once you have that done, you can look into obtaining the hardware.
The ankle boots I have are some 35 yrs old and have full horseshoes......
you have to go down stairs very carefuly


----------



## sgtdixon (29 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Dixon
> Take you boots to the shoemaker and have a second sole added.
> once you have that done, you can look into obtaining the hardware.
> The ankle boots I have are some 35 yrs old and have full horseshoes......
> you have to go down stairs very carefuly




Thanks geo, I will search out a cobbler in Edmonton ASAP


----------



## Shamrock (30 Oct 2006)

There's a place by the Ros on 97th St and 137th Ave you can try.  I know a few guys that bring their boots in for polishing.  I had a bad experience with their resoled boots -- they did my Danners for me.  The right sole wasn't glued in too well.  Boot's still workable, but now I'll pick up the odd boulder sized pebble in my instep.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

The new ankle boots are TONS comfortable feeling (I only had my hands in them) and they polish lickety-split.  I am ordering a pair of the suckers today.

For those who haven't seen them yet.  Vigram sole.  Arch support.  They almost look double-souled out of the box...just add clickers and presto, 2 hours or so of polishing and you are on your way...


----------



## SoF (30 Oct 2006)

Just got my new ankle boots today after sending the first pair back (great return service btw) becuase they were large enough to fit a Paul Bunyan. They're more confortable and make me look taller ;D. I'm going to start polishing them tonight, hopefully they won't be as difficult to shine as others have mentioned.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Oct 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> I'm going to start polishing them tonight, hopefully they won't be as difficult to shine as others have mentioned.



 :rofl:

Have fun!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> Just got my new ankle boots today after sending the first pair back (great return service btw) becuase they were large enough to fit a Paul Bunyan. They're more confortable and make me look taller ;D. I'm going to start polishing them tonight, hopefully they won't be as difficult to shine as others have mentioned.



I found them easy to polish...but then again, I can't stand by a microwave for long without forgetting my name, pi$$ing my pants and falling down.

Maybe I am NOT the best example...

Good base coats (brush polishing)...and then the time tested tradition of spit polishing.  Dip, spread, swirl.  Dip, spread swirl.

Can you tell I haven't had alot of sleep or do I always sound this stupid?


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I found them easy to polish...but then again, I can't stand by a microwave for long without forgetting my name, pi$$ing my pants and falling down.
> 
> Maybe I am NOT the best example...
> 
> ...



No you usually sound this way ;D lol


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

that's disconcerting! :blotto:


----------

